# Schwinn World



## wrongway (Jul 17, 2014)

I just got this bike last night. It was a 'Freebie'. I think this one should fit my wife. Anyone know what it might be? Year? Model? Was it originally a Road Bike? Would it have had fenders? The numbers I could find on it are: #0031743 & #G1283. Sorry for the not so good photos. It was early and I was in a hurry.  Thanks, Scott


----------



## wrongway (Jul 17, 2014)

Now, why didn't I think to put this in the Schwinn forum? oops...:o


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 17, 2014)

Giant-made Schwinn, looks like 1983, would bet it started with drop bars


----------



## wrongway (Jul 17, 2014)

I was thinking the same thing. I wanted to make sure I was correct. All the pictures of it on the Schwinn site seem to lead to it being a Road Bike. To me you'd hardly notice the conversion, but I imagine the stem is for a Road Bar. The seat would also be correct for a Road Bike, yes?


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 17, 2014)

seat: yeah, put on a seat designed for an upright position and this will be a great riding bike...new brake shoes, tires, and adjustments.
Relatively inexpensive when new: steel rims & hubs, zinc spokes, but will still be a solid rider.


----------



## wrongway (Jul 17, 2014)

That's what I was thinking. I was looking for something short enough for my wife, so this might work! I like that color, too!  Thanks


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 18, 2014)

unfortunately, Brooks discontinued the B68, which is the B67 without the spring supports.  
This is on my daughter's upright



Of course the B67S is still available and is supremely comfortable with zero break-in


----------

